# Camping in the trees



## Zoshpermanent (Jul 8, 2012)

Covert camping in the trees. have heard a little about it. wanted to know if anyone had first hand experience. what they used where they did it etc. 

Any one done this. is it possible. how illegal etc.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a spot in the woods around me that's a quarter mile through brush off the trail. Its not in a tree, but I could build a tree stand with the right stuff. My friend had one with a couch in it that he stayed in.
What you need is 6 pieces of plywood, equal size, at least 12 studs of roughly the same size, a tarp, a drill, screws(of if no screws/drill, a hammer and 4 inch nails) and a saw. You can build anything out of that. Just find the right trees for support


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 8, 2012)

I prefer using existing structures whenever possible. Unused areas on private property are a great place to occupy. Almost anybody can roll out their shit next to the police department for the night and be gone before anybody notices. To pull off long term camping for an extended period of time means you wont find your name in the "oogle" column in my book.

I take great pride in being able to camp somewhere for weeks or even months at a time if I choose. Please do not take this to mean that I ignore the property owner's multiple requests to leave in order to achieve "long term" residency. 

If you like to stay some place for very long:
select your spot well (put some serious thought into it).
do not be seen.
do not be heard.
do not be smelled (think this is a joke, mr. stinky camp?).
do not let anybody see you come or go to your camp.
avoid the property owner (if you do come into contact, do your best)
don't make a path to your camp.
do not leave food or trash in your camp.
make your camp hard to spot.

I had a nice spot on cemetery property. I used pallets from nearby businesses as well as 4 x 8 plywood to build it. I found a couple of bundles of shingles and voila: I had a leak proof roof as well as a warm place. It was very small, but comfortable. The spot I used most recently is crawlspace beneath a business in a high rent neighborhood. I've stayed there on/off for about 3 years now without getting caught.


----------

